# Girls, Young Women, Males, and Suicide: The Facts



## David Baxter PhD (May 19, 2018)

*Girls, Young Women and Suicide: The Real Facts*
By Devin Morrissey, Adios Barbie
May 19, 2018

This, yet another young American girl committed suicide. 14-year-old Gabby Cazares killed herself after being relentlessly bullied at her school. Suicide affects young people more than any other age group  — as a leading cause of death, it is the third among 15 to  24-year-olds, and the second among 25 to 34-year-olds. What’s more,  suicidal ideation is steadily rising. Transgender and gender  non-conforming youth are at an even greater risk of suicidal thoughts  and behaviors than cisgender youth. A 2016 report from the Center for  Collegiate Mental Health reported one-third of respondents saying they  had seriously considered attempting suicide. This represented an almost 10 percent increase  between 2011 and 2016. Of all demographics, young women have seen the  largest rise in suicides. According to the Centers for Disease Control, suicide rates doubled among teen girls from 2007 to 2015.

*What’s Happening?*
 When reviewing suicide in young  people, the number one question asked is “why?” As it turns out, they’re  often in the same state of mind that influences older suicide victims —  they feel hopeless and helpless, they feel they have no control over  the situation they’re in, and they feel there is no solution but death. 

 But what causes these feelings in young women, especially tweens and teens?

 One theory is the early onset of female puberty — something we’re seeing more and more as time goes on. Research  has shown that the hormonal changes of puberty are linked to the  formation of psychological disorders, specifically anxiety and  depression. With these changes happening so early in a child’s brain  development, they’re left psychologically unable to deal with their  feelings and are vulnerable to bullying.

 Though more awareness has been  brought to bullying than ever before, it’s also become far more  insidious than in previous generations. Social media has become a hotbed  of bullying, allowing tormentors to traumatize their victims on a  public stage and incite others to join in. A 2016 survey done by the  Cyberbullying Research Center found that 34 percent of children between the ages of 12 and 17 report being cyberbullied in their lifetime. And, a study  published in the the Journal of the American Medical Association  Pediatrics found that cyberbullying is more strongly related to suicidal  ideation than traditional bullying.

 But bullying isn’t the only thing that leads young girls to suicide. Sexual, physical, and emotional abuse have all been linked to suicidal ideation, whether directly or indirectly. Unfortunately, these abuses are horribly common, with sexual abuse alone affecting one in five girls. Another cause of childhood trauma is domestic violence — 5 million children  witness domestic violence each year in the US. All of these traumas are  incredibly damaging to a child’s psyche, often causing PTSD and  significant psychological problems.

 Other common factors that lead to suicide in young women include  alcohol or substance abuse, experiencing a serious loss, or having a  severe disabling or chronic illness.

*Gender and Methods of Suicide*
 Years of statistics gathered on suicide  have found that women are two to four times more likely to attempt  suicide than men, though men are around three to four times more likely  to die from suicide. This difference in fatality rate is attributed to  the fact that men often use more lethal means to end their lives.

 Men gravitate toward more violent methods of suicide, such as  firearms, hanging, and asphyxiation. For women, the most prevalent  method of suicide is poisoning (overdosing on medication or drugs),  followed by firearms, then suffocation/hanging.

 Some researchers have theorized that the difference in suicide  methods may come down to two things: one, women are more likely to take  others into consideration and might not want loved ones to find their  remains in a distressing state, and two, men are more likely than women  to be familiar with firearms, and consequently choose this method more  often.

*Awareness is the Answer*
 Regardless of the age, gender, or other demographic differences in suicide, *everyone*  should be aware of the warning signs for suicide. By getting to know  these warning signs inside and out, we can intervene more quickly when  help is needed. Signs that someone may be suicidal can include:


Past attempts 
Suicidal thoughts, plans, actions 
Disturbed sleep patterns 
Extremely self-hating thoughts 
Feeling like they don’t belong 
Feeling trapped 
Feeling that they are a burden to others 
Increased use of alcohol or drugs 
Anxiety, agitation, rage, and irritability 
Hopelessness 
Loss of interest in favorite activities 
Giving up on themselves 
Pulling away from friends and family 
Risk-taking behavior 
Giving away money or possessions 
Sudden mood changes for the better 
 Though taking action when a loved one shows signs of suicidal  thoughts can seem scary or intimidating, not doing so can have  heartbreaking consequences. If you suspect someone may be suicidal, take  the following steps:


Remove guns, knives, blades, and stockpiled pills from the immediate area. 
Remain calm. Don’t argue, threaten, or raise your voice. 
Talk openly and honestly; ask if they are having thoughts of suicide or have a plan for how they would kill themselves. 
Don’t debate whether suicide is right or wrong. 
If they  are having hallucinations or delusions, be gentle and sympathetic. Do  not argue whether the delusions or hallucinations are real or imagined. 
Ask what you can do to help. 
If they ask for something, provide it (as long as the request is safe and reasonable.) 
  If you think your loved one will hurt themselves or someone else, *call 911 immediately. *

 Tweens, teens, and young adults are an increasingly vulnerable group  when it comes to mental illness and suicidal ideation. Stigma or fear of  asking for help often prevents them from getting the support they need —  and that’s where parents, close family members, and friends come in.  Have open conversations with your loved ones, especially if you’re  concerned they are depressed or at risk for suicide. Encourage them to  seek care when needed. Whatever you do, don’t minimize it or avoid it.  In the end, you want them healthy, happy, and alive — do what it takes  to get them there.

*If you or someone you know has had thoughts of self harm or suicide, please contact the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline at 800-273-TALK, text “HOME” to the Crisis Text Line at 741741, or seek help from a professional.*


----------

